# RootzLive! Episode 2 (April 11th) *Team Kang, Andy's Threads*



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

*Edit: NOW NEW AND IMPROVED WITH VIDEO!*






*April 11th 6PM Pacific/9PM Eastern we will be airing Episode 2 of RootzLive! our *new* weekly on-air broadcast!*

This week we'll be interviewing noted RootzWiki developer *Roman* about his latest app RootzBox, previous projects, and future endeavors! We'll also get to know more about him on a personal level... history, hobbies... etc.









Also, we'll have *SassiBob* and *Jeff "Azrienoch" Smith* back on the air with us this week. They were VERY popular with you, and I'm pretty sure that you'll enjoy what they have to share with us this week.









Your favorite RootzWiki Admins, *Steve Bird* and *Steve Smith* will be on air to give us a "State of the Site" update and to go over some of the more popular threads in the forums.

We'll also be talking with Daniel Benavides from Andy's Threads. They are launching new product and taking pre-orders for some of the sweetest Android related swag available. While he's on the air with us, we'll be giving away one of the Andy's Threads new items to one of our viewers, the Rorsach Andy T-shirt! Also, he's said that if we can get the Andy's Threads Twitter account up to 500 followers, he'll also give away a Global Andy Hoodie (hint, go circle them right now)!









Rorshach Andy T-Shirt









Global Andy Hoodie

Of course we'll have discussion on some of the latest happenings in the forums and other topics around the site!

*If you've got any specific questions you'd like our guests to answer, or anything else you'd like us to discuss on the air, please be sure to let me know in this thread and I'll get it worked in...*

As usual, subscribe to the audio only podcast with your favorite RSS reader or iTunes!

Thanks, and I'm looking forward to seeing everybody for RootzLive! Wednesday evening at 6PM Pacific/9PM Eastern!


----------



## bedwa (Jun 18, 2011)

Great googly moogly, now I need to try to get off work an hour early next week........... :


----------



## Ezekeel (Nov 13, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Rorshach Andy T-Shirt


What kind of person would want to wear a shirt showing a man having sex with a duck? That is just sick! Who would do such a thing anyway?


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

Ezekeel said:


> What kind of person would want to wear a shirt showing a man having sex with a duck? That is just sick! Who would do such a thing anyway?


Everyone has their own way of expressing themselves.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Addition to the line up... we'll have SasiBob and Jeff "Azrienoch" Smith will be back on the air this week.

I think that they were really popular last week... what do you guys think?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2012)

ScottyBrown said:


> I think that they were really popular last week... what do you guys think?


More content, less drooling.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Heads up, this airs tonight!!! We'd really like to give away a Global Andy hoodie... but we need to get Andy's Threads Twitter up to 500 followers... please take a second and go follow them so we can hit that goal!

https://twitter.com/#!/andysthreads


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

I just shared this out.

I don't think hitting 500 should be a problem.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Nope, 500 goal has been exceeded... and because of that, Andy's Threads has offered up a third item to give away tonight.

Awesome.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

F* YEA!!!! Can't wait for my hoodie. I sounded really stupid on the phone didn't I?


----------



## ReverendKJR (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome show tonight.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Another great show. I don't own any Android related clothing, but I now feel the urge to buy one of the T-shirts.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

ReverendKJR said:


> Another great show. I don't own any Android related clothing, but I now feel the urge to buy one of the T-shirts.


I can't recommend their clothing enough. It's very high quality, awesome art, reasonably priced. I'm very excited to see what other designs they will be bringing to the market soon!


----------



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

fack!!!! i facking missed it!!!!! I WAS WATCHING THE GOD DAMN PREVIOUS EPISODE LAST NIGHT BECAUSE I THOUGHT LAST NIGHT WAS THURSDAY!!!!

damnit! damnit!

next time, next time.....

also, where can i find last night's episode?


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

Video posted in the OP...

ENJOY!!!


----------



## TheSmokingAndroid (Aug 30, 2011)

lol, fun to watch. Although, just throwing this out there. But isn't there anything better than skype? It's really choppy and i think has poor latency..am i saying that right? lol

Cheers


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

TheSmokingAndroid said:


> lol, fun to watch. Although, just throwing this out there. But isn't there anything better than skype? It's really choppy and i think has poor latency..am i saying that right? lol
> 
> Cheers


Yes, there is... unfortunately it's far out of my budget right now (we're talking several thousands of dollars) to get there.


----------

